# Series 2 TCD24004A upgraded to 160GB



## sparky741 (Feb 6, 2008)

Series 2 with up to 180 hrs PLUS Linksys network adapter thrown in for free!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190430967355&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

